# Animorphs Roleplay!



## Blaire (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello! If you would like to join my roleplay please post an application below using the following template. Do not roleplay on this thread until it is accepted! If you wish to make an Andalite, it will be less likely to be accepted. Thank you! 

Canon Characters available are as follows:
Cassie
Marco
Jake Berenson
Tobias
Aximilli
Melissa Chapman
Hedrick Chapman
Mrs.Chapman
Visser Three
Rachel Berenson
(If you have other requests please tell me.)

Character Template:
Name:
Age:
Species:
Biography:
Canon?: (Yes or no)
Appearance: (Pic or description)
Other:


----------



## Monoking (Feb 24, 2012)

This should go in the Role-playing Lounge. Also, I suggest you work on the title.


----------



## Blaire (Feb 24, 2012)

What do you mean? Honestly I'm new here and the title is fine.


----------



## Monoking (Feb 24, 2012)

..Sign ups go in the Role-playing lounge. This is a sign up.


----------



## see ya (Feb 24, 2012)

Also... what's the plot? Where are you going with this? You have an option of canon/not-canon. What does that even mean? What are the rules? You need to give people a lot more information before you start a roleplay. And yes, you need a lot more in the way of a title. If you're new here I really suggest you read the rules and take the advice given to you by people who have been here longer and not be so defensive.

You can start by finding a way to move this thread to the Role Playing Lounge.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 24, 2012)

Shoving a point, this is Blaire's attempt of reviving DarkAura's animorphs RP, the one that *NEVER* kicked off, and thus it isn't likely to do so this time.


----------



## Blaire (Feb 24, 2012)

Two things. A canon is a character IN the books and the plot is just like in the books, duh. I don't need your help setting up this stuff. Seriously. Also, you don't know what you're talking about when you say I didn't read the rules. You're the one that prevented that Roleplay from kicking off. Seriously if you have actually been roleplaying before for an animorphs Roleplay you would know what a canon is. Now please stop criticizing people.


----------



## Monoking (Feb 24, 2012)

> Two things. A canon is a character IN the books and the plot is just like in the books, duh. I don't need your help setting up this stuff.


No one ever said they didn't know what canon meant. There's no plot. 



> You're the one that prevented that Roleplay from kicking off.


????



> Now please stop criticizing people.


You say that like critism is bad.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 24, 2012)

Blaire said:


> a.
> Also, you don't know what you're talking about when you say I didn't read the rules.
> 
> b.
> ...


A. Rules state that sign up threads go in the RP Lounge Sub-Forum, so clearly you didn't. Please dont try to bash us because you thought you knew everything there was here...

B. Everyone here should know what cannon is, and cannon more refers to within and pertaining to the existing storyline instead of non-cannon, which is made up and usually pertains to fan-fic and out there rps. Also, your arguement above suggests that DarkAura has no knowledge of both what 'cannon' is, as well as that she has no experience in RPing, which means you clearly need to browse through this forum more.

C.
Critisim is a necessity, and here you will find that it happens frequently. Don't like, feel free to leave, your not obliged to continue residing on the forum.



Anyways, as also mentioned above you have no story, you have less a likely chance of having this kick off compared to the other due to a lack of intrigue. Why would anyone join an RP when they don't know what the planned plot is?

That's more than my two cents on the matter, now please for the love of Arceus, quit bringing up poor arguements.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 24, 2012)

Blaire said:


> You're the one that prevented that Roleplay from kicking off.


...Hm.
Sounds like a troll.
But yeah the setup in this thread is horrible.
Maybe you should read a few sign-up threads to figure out how to properly set up one.


----------



## see ya (Feb 25, 2012)

Listening to constructive criticism leads to a better final project, you know. If you're just here to cry about people being mean and also continue to fail to read the rules, as well as not give RPers anything at all to work with as far as plot then you're going to have no one sign up. If you want a hugbox you're free to leave.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 25, 2012)

Gosh, I've totally forgotten about my Animorphs Roleplay (Along with Melodies of Betrayal, A Tale of Pokemon, Unova Trainers Embark, PMD the Time Paradox, Till Death Do Us Part, and Lonely Wonders) until now... Though now that I've actually had slightly more experience in Roleplays (Keyword; Slightly), I doubt _my_ Animorphs RolePlay will start, since most of the Animorphs died, preventing them having children.


Now to get back onto this;



> Two things. A canon is a character IN the books and the plot is just like in the books, duh.


Everyone knows what a canon is. The plot still seems pretty dull, since people could just read the books to find out what happens.




> I don't need your help setting up this stuff.


Well that attitude ain't going to get you anywhere sonny.




> You're the one that prevented that Roleplay from kicking off.


If you're referring to my failed attempt at an Animorphs Roleplay, then you are horribly wrong. That RP never kicked off because I was a novice at making Roleplays and mine was very dull and boring (Plus with a major plot point in the books that totally destroyed the RP's plot), hence it never kicking off. It was not their fault that it never started; It was _my_ fault.




> Now please stop criticizing people.


Criticism is not a bad thing. It's to help people fix their mistakes, not to insult them. If you can't take criticism normally, then, like Lirris said, you can just leave here you know. Nothing's preventing you from leaving.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 25, 2012)

Guys you aren't giving this person criticism as much as you are being snide and rude, and there is zero need for six different people to come in here and tell Blaire that they're doing it wrong. Seriously. Know when to get out of a thread. Sunflower is the only one here who actually seems to be trying to help and isn't looking for an excuse to flame Blaire.


			
				Lirris said:
			
		

> Rules state that sign up threads go in the RP Lounge Sub-Forum, so  clearly you didn't. Please dont try to bash us because you thought you  knew everything there was here...


and uh no they kind of don't, it's just commonly done. neither the RP guidelines nor the RP etiquette say anything about sign-ups, so you can understand why this is an honest mistake. Seriously, get your facts right before you minimod.



> Everyone here should know what cannon is


Yes, a cannon is a large weapon that shoots cannonballs. You mean a _canon_. This is kind of important when you're correcting someone else.



> Critisim is a necessity, and here you will find that it happens  frequently. Don't like, feel free to leave, your not obliged to continue  residing on the forum.


except you're not actually giving good or fair criticism, and it's certainly not up to you to tell people to leave. That's my job and I can do it fine thanks.

Also, for everyone going 'BUT EVERYONE KNOWS WHAT A CANON IS, NOBODY EVEN SAID THAT': 


			
				Sunflower said:
			
		

> You have an option of canon/not-canon. What does that even mean?


you're not even reading the thread! _come on._

Anyway, I'm going to lock this whinefest of a thread. Blaire, if you want to continue this roleplay you're welcome to start a sign-ups thread in the Roleplay Lounge, and start the actual Roleplay in this forum.


----------

